# haut parleur UE BOOM 2 problème Bluetooth



## MacMinh (19 Janvier 2017)

Hola camarades fan de mac,
J'ai une nouveau haut parleur UE BOOM 2 que je ne parviens pas à connecter à mon MacBook Pro 2012, (El Capitan 10.11.6). 
J'ai tout essayé mais le bluetooth du Mac ne reconnait pas l'enceinte. 
Est-ce qu'il y aurait des conseils avisés par ici? 
Merci d'avance,
MM


----------



## Erem (19 Janvier 2017)

J'ai aussi galéré avec d'autres enceintes bluetooth... Il faut laisser un peu de temps au mac pour repérer l'enceinte avant de l'associer. Au bout de plusieurs essais cela avait fonctionné pour la mienne.


----------



## maverick1993 (19 Janvier 2017)

Salut ! j'ai acheté une UE BOOM 2 aussi il y a un mois et c'était également la galère pour la connecter la première fois au mac, faut être patient. 
Tu ouvres les préférences bluetooth, tu mets l'enceinte en détection en maintenant le petit bouton, 
Fais ça jusqu'à ce qu'elle apparaisse dans le cadre des préférences


----------



## MacMinh (20 Janvier 2017)

Merci Erem et Maverick1193. En effet il fait être patient!  Ça a marché!!!


----------

